# Grammatical Analysis of the Hebrew Bible



## panicbird (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there a Hebrew Bible equivalent to Zerwick's _Grammatical Analysis of the Greek New Testament_?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 6, 2007)

I have never seen anything quite like Zerwick for Hebrew. If you are in need of parsing help or other assistance of the like, Libronix or Bible Works is your best bet. If you want a book, cf. 

Old Testament Parsing Guide
By: Todd S. Beall, William A. Banks, Colin Smith
B & H Publishing Group / 2000 / Paperback


----------



## panicbird (Nov 7, 2007)

I was afraid that there would not be much in this area. Hebrew has not been near as well-served as Greek has been.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 7, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Is there a Hebrew Bible equivalent to Zerwick's _Grammatical Analysis of the Greek New Testament_?



Click here
and here


----------

